# I think I'm in love with my BMX bike



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

No pics yet, but I spent most of yesterday and today ripping around my pump track on my DK Dayton (instead of the normal bike I ride, a Kona Cowan). I am SUPER impressed with the Dayton. I haven't ridden it much since I bought it last fall, but compared to my Kona Cowan, the DK is just scary fast around the track. It must be the rigid fork or something because I can really get some serious speed...in fact a couple spots I need to feather the brake slightly. I swapped the street tires it had on it for a pair of Kenda K Rads and they work perfect in the dirt.

I'll post a few pics tommorrow, but at this point I'm worked and need to grab a shower and some beer.... until then, BMX bikes rule!


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Word, IMO 20s are just so much better for most things than MTBs if you're not riding trails.


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

Happy to hear this, Mojo. BMX bikes seem to have gained a hell lot of popularity these days, lots of new topics about BMXs and everyone seems to be getting one. In fact, im picking mine up by the end of the month, its just a cheap Haro F-II but its pretty much only to fool around with.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

20's are awesome for sure. they are the ultimate tool for the street hands down..i have a TON of fun on my new one..but i still love 2-6's for the versitality on the dirt..


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

ebfreerider510 said:


> 20's are awesome for sure. they are the ultimate tool for the street hands down..i have a TON of fun on my new one..but i still love 2-6's for the versitality on the dirt..


I haven't given up on my 26er yet. I'm putting some faster rolling rubber on it this week, plus I am really considering a rigid fork for it. My Gold Label has got to be absorbing some of my "pump". A rigid fork may be ideal for a bike that only does laps around a pump track.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i heart bmx.


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

GotMojo, ill buy your gold label off of ya lol
but ya, agreed, 20's are VERY popular these days


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

yea,i dont know why but ive been riding street on my 20 more than going out the trails on my freride bike.the other day though,i rode a gt uf24, and it was one of the best feeling bikes ive ever ridden.im thinking about ditching my 20 for it.sorry to rant!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dd13 said:


> yea,i dont know why but ive been riding street on my 20 more than going out the trails on my freride bike.the other day though,i rode a gt uf24, and it was one of the best feeling bikes ive ever ridden.im thinking about ditching my 20 for it.sorry to rant!


the uf24 looks like such a solid bike! i want to try one real bad


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

ive been riding around my old hutch for a while now and will be ordering a 2hip soul in the days to come, pretty excited!!


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

I took a couple action shots but they all came out blurry because I had something set wrong on my POS camera :madman: 

At any rate, here is my new favoritest pump track bike. This thing rips.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

yeah, I rode a spec'd fuse 2 around the LBS parking lot the other day, and it kicked much in the ass department . . . 

man, if only my buddy had had his haro set up right when I was borrowing it during my bikeless summer last year, I might of ended up with a BMX . . . (basically he has the worst BMX handlebars imaginable on his BMX's. They suck sOOOO bad, not to mention looking like crap) 

only rode it ten minutes, but give me an hour and I think I would have been pulling some sh!t on it!


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I'd just like to bump this thread to say that 20s pwnoobs.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> I'd just like to bump this thread to say that 20s pwnoobs.


agreed.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I just got back from a little sesh at a crappy school spot and realized that I couldn't do half the stuff I do on my 20 on a 26. Wallrides, footjam whips (still learning), brakeless abus/fufus, etc. I love it. Helps so much with tech.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

Here's the only problem I have with 20's... and its not really a problem. EVERYBODY THINKS I'M RIDING A KIDS BIKE. I've had two neighbors ask why I'm riding a little kids bike. And this past weekend a relative of mine said that his nephew just bought a bike like my DK at a garage sale. Only problem is, I'm sure what he actually bought was a $50 Wal Mart bike.

BMX bikes are a freaking blast, and its just a shame that more people "don't get it". These things are NOT kids bikes, they are a freaking blast to rip around on.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

MTB fer life


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

So long as it's got two wheels, and you're having fun on it, it's fine by me.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I just picked up my lil beast today. Not really a great bmx bike... just somthing to take to the park. I got tired of taking my 7point to the bmx park, it doesnt work too well...


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ooooooh chroooome.


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

Is that an old GT?


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

I've been riding 26" for a while but really miss the flick ability and jumping of a 20". I just wish I could find more completes in my LBS that I could test ride. I might want something longer like a 21" top tube.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> I just got back from a little sesh at a crappy school spot and realized that I couldn't do half the stuff I do on my 20 on a 26. Wallrides, footjam whips (still learning), brakeless abus/fufus, etc. I love it. Helps so much with tech.


i feel you. i got pretty good at throwing my 26 around but once i got back on my 20 tech moves are effortless. 180's can be done at any given time with very little effort, wallrides(still getting them down) seem to be easier, nose manuals!!, everything is way easier. i could see myself taking my 20 to the dirt even..

oh and mojo, non bike riders just don't understand the 20" goodness! heck, some bike riders don't even understand it. it's funny to me..


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

GETSTUPID said:


> Is that an old GT?


It is a very old GT. I got it from one of the guys I ride with for 25 bucks. it was up in his garage. hadnt been touched in a long long time.

I dont know much about bmx bikes... So I dont even know how good it is / was. Its prob a POS but I dont care. Its my once a month BMX park run.

I like the polished raw alum.


----------



## GETSTUPID (Feb 10, 2007)

Na dude that was a good bike back in the day. It was one of the first beefy aluminum frames for 20's if I remember right. My boy rode the hell out of one for a long ass time, beat the sh!t out of the thing, racing and dj's.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

GETSTUPID said:


> Na dude that was a good bike back in the day. It was one of the first beefy aluminum frames for 20's if I remember right. My boy rode the hell out of one for a long ass time, beat the sh!t out of the thing, racing and dj's.


Yeah I noticed that too its really beefy for a BMX bike.

Thats good to know. Because its going to get abused. :thumbsup:

I think it might need a new chain though...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Today at the park*

Took it out for its 1st ride.

WOW is all I can say. WAY different from a 26"er

holy cow.

Its addicting!


----------



## CsHoSi (Sep 28, 2005)

I get the 'kids bike' remarks too.

The 26ers are so comfy to roll on. I miss gears when on the 20, takes for freakin' ever to get to a spot, and I'm worn down if it's a good lick away. 

Right now I mostly attempt flatland in front of my house and drive it to the skate park.


----------



## bryang (Apr 24, 2004)

That would be a mid to late nineties GT speed series aluminum frame, with some really weird components added. Pre 95-ish, the GTs were chromoly and didn't have the canti studs or aheadsets. I'd be a tad careful jumping that one, as GT had a recall on them in
'98 due to excessive breakage. They are definitely quick handling on the track, though.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

That's awesome. DId you build the pump track or did you go somewhere to ride?


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

bryang said:


> That would be a mid to late nineties GT speed series aluminum frame, with some really weird components added. Pre 95-ish, the GTs were chromoly and didn't have the canti studs or aheadsets. I'd be a tad careful jumping that one, as GT had a recall on them in
> '98 due to excessive breakage. They are definitely quick handling on the track, though.


I got the bike from a riding friend. He had built it up for his son, be he never rode it. So I got it for 25 bucks. if it breaks it breaks. Im not to worried.

Im not hitting anything to big yet. Its just so differnet from the 26, no suspension is whats gettin me. Going from a 7" travel bike to a mini bmx.

I drove out to a bmx park in Pleasanton Ca. 20min drive from my house.

At least the bike looks nice


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

> and its just a shame that more people "don't get it". These things are NOT kids bikes, they are a freaking blast to rip around on.


thats true but at the same time,most ppl look at me like im retarded when i say i ride a mountain bike.they look at me like im even more retarded when i say how much i spent on it.
update:since i posted last week on this thread,i had a leaky hayes,so the FR bike has been out of commission,so its been all bmx and a little xc(dont hate please)...but im going to put a down payment on a uf24 tm after i get paid tongiht!


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

My 20" before I switched to 26".
2007 Hoffman Loyalty 20.875 TT
want parts list, PM me.


----------

